# Show pen point in photos, or not?



## AlanZ (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm a new pen maker, but in a former life I was a commercial photographer.

Most of the pens I see photographed are shown with the points retracted into the barrel.  

I looked around but couldn't find a discussion on this question.  What are your thoughts on showing the point or not?  

Here are some considerations, off the top of my head

If the pen is assembled so that it looks best (grain lined up, etc.) retracted, show it retracted, as it would look when not in use.
Showing the point extended displays the actual writing implement... in effect giving more information to the viewer (is it ballpoint, rollerball, pencil, etc.).  This might display a grain mismatch, but shows the pen as it would appear in use.
Here's a test photo I made yesterday of two pens... one made by me, and one by my bride.  The pen on the right displays the grain mismatch discussed above... when retracted the grain is aligned.  Of course, I could have realigned the pieces for the photo, but this was just a quick setup test.  

Comments are welcome.


----------



## altaciii (Dec 23, 2009)

I like the nib retracted. The difference between a roller ball and a ball point is in the pen body. All roller balls are capped pens just like the fountains.  Great pic, by the way.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 23, 2009)

Alan,

That IS a great photo!!

When you LOOK at a rollerball vs gel vs ballpoint, you cannot see a difference, just looking at the end.  

When you see the grain is not aligned, it screams.  

So, the photos are generally taken with the pen retracted.

NOW, with fountain pens, there will usually be two views-pen open and pen closed.  SEEING the fountain pen nib WILL help sell the pen.  Particularly if it does NOT say, "Iridium point, Germany"!!

Hope this helps!!


----------



## AlanZ (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words about the photo.  I have a flock of pens to photograph, so I wanted something that would work well with a variety of materials.  The background is a 12x12" piece of marble tile picked up from Home Depot.  It's in a 30" tent, illuminated by flourescent lights.

Still tweaking a bit... my first tests are not as sharp as they will eventually be.  I had the ISO set too high, and doing some other refinements.  I have to get all these pens photographed before they are given as gifts this weekend.


----------

